# Z 5500 problems with Win XP



## Myrridin (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi,

I recently had to reinstall crashed HD. Dell 710, OEM X-FI PCI SoundBlaster card.  I can hear music in 5.1, but I have no access to the Creative Console, THX, Volume, Mode Changer or any of the software that I had before reinstall. Nothing from creative recognizes the card. Reinstalled from Dell Driver CD. Can see the controls in programs, but when I click on them error message "The drive or network connection that the shortcut "Creative Mode Switcher.Ink" refers to is unavailable.  Make sure that the disk is properly inserted or the network resource is available, and try again" appears.

Any hints as to what is wrong?

Thanks,
Myrridin


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 13, 2010)

Wrong section? Ask the Z5500 soundroom people, they might know


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jan 13, 2010)

have you done a full install or just used the repair windows console?
also have you installed the latest drivers from creative here 
(obviously you'll have to choose which card you have got from the list) 
and installed the latest directx c here you will need a valid licence key to download it
and yet again i say, try to fill out your system specs ,it makes it easier for people to help you 

not sure what motherboard and processor you've got try cpu-z here
not sure what graphics card you've got try gpu-z here


----------



## Myrridin (Jan 14, 2010)

*SB Sound Card 0467 OEM Dell Xtreme Music*

Hi,

I recently had to do a complete reinstall totaly crashed HD. The hard drive directory sector ruined-unfixable with fdisk or scandisik.  Installed new WD Raptor 10K 160 dual raid 1 hard drives.  Started from scratch with install. After installing windows XP Pro Chipset first then drivers I can hear music in 5.1, but I have no access to the Creative Console, THX, Volume, Mode Changer or any of the audio software that I had before reinstall. Nothing from creative recognizes the card. Reinstalled from Dell Driver CD. Can see the controls in programs, but when I click on them error message "The drive or network connection that the shortcut "Creative Mode Switcher.Ink" refers to is unavailable. Make sure that the disk is properly inserted or the network resource is available, and try again" appears.

Have discovered the sound card is not Sound blaster's Xtreme Music card, but an OEM version of it made specifically for Dell. Dell wants $200 dollars to offer software support, but took me 4 1/2 hours to originally convince them it was a crashed, physically destroyed hard drive. Creative says it is Dell's problem, Dell says it is the OEM card creative changed so that their normal divers won't work with. Fits in one of the PCI express slots. NONE of creative's driver downloads recognize the card. Have tried some independent drivers which enabled sound, but no console control.

Dell XPS 710 H2C
Dual Nvidia 8800 video cards
Intel Core2 Extreme Processor QX6700 3.20 overclocked 8 MB cache
4 MB Ram
OEM SoundBlaster Xtreme Music (not Audio) card SB 0467
Logitech Z 5500 5.1 Speakers no Optical connections
Dell Mother board no integrated sound.
Win XP Pro Service Pk 3 



Any hints as to what is wrong?

Thanks,
Myrridin


----------

